#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Effects of Advertisements in Our Daily Lives.

## Bhavya

We can say that advertisements are both boon and bane in our lives. There are lots of things we come to know through advertisements and lots of things happening around the world because of these advertisements. Advertisements not only help us know the products and price but also help us to plan our monthly spending and saving budget. Here are some of the effects of advertisements in our daily lives.

Help us choose the best products from the multiple choices.Help us to know the varieties and ranges of the specific productSometimes give us false information about the productHiring celebrities for the ads increase the products priceAds targets more teen and young people that make them aggressive if they aren't getting the product of their choice.


PS: Nowadays advertisements influence everything we think, do and buy.

----------

